# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  OBILJEŽAVANJE MEĐUNARODNOG DANA DJECE - radionice,predstave

## Mirta30

CENTAR KULTURE TREŠNJEVKA                                                            
OBILJEŽAVANJE MEĐUNARODNOG DANA DJECE
«Narukvica prijateljstva»





SADRŽAJI

-	Radionice kao mjesto kreativnog stvaranja - «Narukvica tolerancije» - izrada nakita                           
                                                                           - «Dječje ruke» - rad s glinom 
                                                                           - «Moda antike» - radionica antičkih 
                                                                                                        kostima
                                                                          - «Lutkarenje» - radionica izrade lutaka
-	Filmovi (o pravima djece, dječji filmovi i spotovi )
-	Predstava «Djevojčica sa žigicama», u kojoj sudjeluju i djeca, autorice Petre Radin 
-	Humanitarna akcija «Bez granica», na kojoj će se prodavati knjige renomiranih književnika koje su nam ustupili sami književnici, izdavačke kuće i knjižare. Knjige će od 12 do 19 sati prodavati poznati glumci i glumice iz filmova i sapunica, a sav prihod namijenjen je djeci….
-	Autogrami – djeca mogu upoznati i dobiti autograme od nekih od poznatih glumaca i pjevača
-	Baloni i klaunovi – klaunovi će raditi balone i nasmijavati djecu i odrasle
-	Dječji ručak – poklon ručak  sponzora. Hrana i piće za djecu. 
-	«Zagiland»  – park ispred CKT-a posebno će se urediti sa različitim spravama za dječju igru.


VRIJEME I PROGRAM DOGAĐANJA

 RADIONICE
11:00 – 18:00
Radionica nakita «Narukvica tolerancije» – uz profesionalne izrađivače nakita, djeca uče izraditi narukvice i razni nakit od ukrasnih kuglica, posebnu pažnju pridajemo «Narukvici tolerancije», koju rade sva djeca zajedno od raznih perlica, sa ciljem da bude što veća. Gotova narukvica tolerancije, izložit će se kao simbol zajedništva i međusobne tolerancije, u 18 sati i 30 minuta tijekom svečanosti u prostorijama TKC – a. Narukvica će  kao primjer dječje kreativnosti, tolerancije i suradnje, biti dio 

13:00 – 16:00 
Radionica predmeta od gline «Dječje ruke» - djeca se susreću s glinom i uče o procesu putem kojeg predmeti od gline poprimaju svoj završni oblik. Na kraju radionice, na velikoj ploči od gline djeca ostavljaju svoje otiske ruku, ispod čega napišu svoje ime broj godina. Na kraju voditelj radionice utiskuje zlatnu zvijezdu u ploču s otiscima, a na vrh ploče natpis «Oni su zvijezde» «Međunarodni dan djece» - ova ploča poslužit će dizajneru kao predložak za promotivne materijale predstava i događanja u kojima su glavni sudionici djeca. Ploča će se otvoriti u kazališnoj dvorani CKT – a na svečanosti s početkom u 18 sati i 30 minuta. Ploča simbolizira djecu kao mlade individue na kojima svijet ostaje.

15:30 - 18:00 
Radionica kostima «Moda antike» . Ova radionica pod temom – Antika – djeca će naučiti osnove izrade kostima, tehnikom lijepljenja, drapiranja, bojanja i vezanja. Kostimi će se izrađivati od raznih tekstila, kartona, recikliranih kutija i spužve. S obzirom na stupanj težine radionice, te na izbjegavanje alata poput igle, konca i škara, koji nisu pogodni za djecu, Antika je najprikladniji period u području izrade kostima (toge, tijare, vezene sandale, plaštevi, itd.) 
Voditeljica radionice: Lana Kaiser, prof. i kostimografkinja predstava Djevojčica sa Šibicama i Dabar Darko u šumi Žutica.

14:00 – 17:00 
Na radionici lutaka «Lutkarenje» Lutkarica Dunja Niemčić, suradnica skoro svih dječjih kazališta, pa tako i  udruge «Tvornice lutaka» (Djevojčica sa šibicama), pokazat će osnove izrade ginjol i štapnih lutaka. Lutke će se izrađivati tehnikom lijepljenja, vezanja i bojanja, a biti će izrađene od tekstila, drvenih štapova kuhača, spužve, žice, te raznih perlica i gumba.

Radionica kostima i lutaka, dio su veće radionice u kojoj djeca sama uče napraviti predstavu 

OSTALA DOGAĐANJA

POKLON RUČAK 14:30 – 15:30
Tijekom poklon ručka, dijeliti će se hrana iz MC donaldsa i razna peciva, a slatkiši, sokovi i voda će se dijeliti djeci tijekom cijelog dana.

ZAGILAND – cijeli dan
Turistička zajednica grada Zagreba, poklonit će Centru za kulturu Stara Trešnjevka zabavni park «Zagiland», u kojem će se djeca moći iskušati u različitim igrama na trampolinima, toboganima i sličnim.

HUMANITARNA AKCIJA – PRODAJA KNJIGA 12:00 – 18:00 
Po vrlo povoljnijim-promotivnim cijenama, prodavati će se razne knjige za djecu i odrasle. Knjige su ustupili sami književnici, izdavačke kuće i knjižare, povodom akcije Umjetnost bez granica. Knjige će od 16 do 18 sati prodavati poznati glumci i glumice iz filmova i sapunica od kojih će djeca imati priliku dobiti autograme. Sav prihod prikupljen od ove prodaje knjiga bit će uplaćen djeci, koja će se tijekom ovog dana družiti sa nama.….

KLAUNOVI, BALONI I DRUGE ZABAVNE MASKOTE SPONZORA
Cijeli dan će zabavljati djecu, dijeliti im vodu i poklone.

PREDSTAVA DJEVOJČICA SA ŠIBICAMA 19. sati

U 19 sati posjetitelji će moći besplatno pogledati predstavu «Djevojčica sa šibicama» u režiji Petre Radin, a u izvedbi udruge «Tvornice lutaka» i prijatelja. U predstavi sudjeluje dvadesetak djece, desetak lutkara i isto toliko odraslih glumaca. 

Predstava «Djevojčica sa šibicama» je rezultat multimedijske radionice za djecu i odrasle, koja je započela u listopadu 2005. u suradnji Tvornice lutaka i Tvornice kulture. 
Pokret, animacija lutaka, igra sjena, te pantomima glavne su odrednice ove čarolije za djecu i odrasle. Mali i veliki glumci kroz animaciju lutaka i pantomimu stvaraju neobičan spoj vizualnog sa snimljenim glasovima., koje su posudili odrasli glumci i pjevači. Radio drama u živo, i nešto više.


__________________________________________________  ____________________

Poštovani,

Centar kulture Trešnjevka, u utorak, 03.10.2006. godine, s početkom u 11 sati, obilježava Međunarodni dan djece nizom događanja pod nazivom «Narukvica prijateljstva», za djecu, roditelje i odrasle.

Putem zabavne i opuštene atmosfere u CKT djeca i roditelji mogu nešto naučiti o pravima djeteta, nasmijati se uz klaunove, balone i cirkuske vještine, kreativno se izraziti kroz besplatne radionice, igrati se u «Zagi» parku, počastiti se hranom i pićem donatora, zabaviti se uz poklon predstavu «Djevojčica sa žigicama», upoznati i dobiti autograme svojih omiljenih pjevača i likova iz sapunica, te povoljno kupiti knjigu putem humanitarne prodaje knjiga. 
Radionice će se odvijati simultano, a u 18 i 30 sati u kazališnoj dvorani CKT-a započet će večernji program na kojem će se, gledateljima, roditeljima, medijima i široj javnosti predstaviti, dječje kreacije sa radionica, počevši od kostima s radionice «Moda antike» i lutaka sa radionice «Lutkarenje», nakon čega slijedi predstavljanje završne kreacije (glinene ploče sa potpisima djece i otiscima njihovih ruku) radionice «Dječje ruke», a na kraju će se izložiti velika «Narukvica tolerancije», simbol zajedništva i međusobne tolerancije među djecom i odraslima (izrađena od raznih perlica, u čijoj su izradi sudjelovala sva djeca s ciljem da bude što veća), kreacija istoimene radionice nakita. U 19 sati, održati će se humanitarna predstava «Djevojčica sa žigicama». 

Cijelo događanje je humanitarno-edukativno-volonterskog karaktera, a očekujemo velik broj predškolske i školske djece, medije i mnoge poznate pjevače, glumce i glumice.

Ovim putem pozivamo Vas da se pridružite ovom događanju, te da pozovete i dovedete djecu i njihove roditelje iz Vaše škole.

Radionice i svi ostali sadržaji su  besplatni, a prihod humanitarne prodaje knjiga biti će direktno uplaćen… 

Molimo Vas da odgovorite što prije, kako bismo na vrijeme i što kvalitetnije organizirali ovu proslavu, te da nam potvrdite sudjelovanje Vaših učenika – djece, kako bismo mogli planirati njihovo sudjelovanje u aktivnostima radionica i drugih sadržaja.
Sve Vaše ideje i prijedloge rado ćemo uvrstiti u program. U prilogu se nalazi opis radionica i drugih sadržaja događanja i  vremenom njihovog odvijanja.

U slučaju da su Vam potrebne bilo kakve dodatne informacije, obratite nam se na broj mobitela ili telefona , pismeno putem faksa:  ili maila: 

S poštovanjem,

Mirta Puhlovski

__________________________________________________  ________

P.S. - nisam ja ta Mirta

----------

